# Beautiful diamondback



## JHannah92 (May 14, 2022)

Saw this big fat eastern diamondback yesterday in Talbot Co near the Marion Co line. He was crossing the rd and I saw him too late to stop. Luckily the only damage was to his tail, looks like I crushed his rattles. First diamondback I've seen in many years and a big one too. 5 foot plus. Got some good pictures and left him there still coiled up. Pretty snake.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2022)

That is a nice one. Those light colored snakes are pretty thangs.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 14, 2022)

Looks like he’s ready to rumble!


----------



## fatback (May 14, 2022)

He doesn’t seem none too happy with the current situation.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 14, 2022)

Great pic...impressive creature


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 14, 2022)

Yep, very impressive creature.


----------



## Redbow (May 14, 2022)

I think that ole rattler has been around for a while. Awesome looking snake.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2022)

Wow, haven't seen one in a looooong time !!  Dood looks like you owe 'em money.


----------



## TJay (May 15, 2022)

Dang.  I didn't know there were Diamondbacks in Talbot.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 15, 2022)

No wonder he was mad!


----------



## antharper (May 16, 2022)

Beautiful snake !


----------



## wvdawg (May 16, 2022)

He looks a bit rattled!  Nice capture!


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 16, 2022)

Just no


----------



## ghadarits (May 17, 2022)

That’s a mature one glad you only took picture.


----------



## reds (May 17, 2022)

Haven,t seen one in years.  Would be interesting to see what happens to the tail....if he re-grows rattles.


----------



## lampern (May 18, 2022)

Beautiful snake


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 19, 2022)

Great picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------

